# Mixi season



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I havent written this, its from a news letter ive just received, I thought there were some useful points.

Autumn is Here.
And so is the dreaded Myxomatosis

Myxomatosis is usually a fatal disease in rabbits. There is apparently an increased risk of the disease in the UK at the moment due to the recent wet and humid weather conditions.

We have experienced a particularly wet summer this year and according to the Rabbit Welfare Association this has allowed the insects which can carry myxomatosis to flourish. Mosquitos and other biting insects do well in humid conditions, as do fleas. These insects may pass myxomatosis from one rabbit to another by biting an infected rabbit and then moving on to feed from another animal, hence transmitting the disease.

There seems to be an increased number of rabbits suffering with myxomatosis at the moment due to the increased numbers of insect carriers of the disease. Many of these infected rabbits have been put to sleep since it is generally a fatal disease and rabbits suffer greatly once the condition is apparent. You should be looking out for rabbits with swollen eyes, swollen genitals and breathing problems. If you notice any of these signs in your rabbit you should seek veterinary attention as soon as possible.
Myxomatosis can often be prevented if you have your rabbit vaccinated. The vaccine is not 100% effective .You should try to prevent your rabbit having any contact with wild rabbits (they could have fleas which may be carrying the disease).
So What else can you do to protect your Bunny?

1. Net the front of the rabbits cage and cover the whole run with Mosquito netting. Cover shed window and doors, if rabbits are housed in them.
2. Don't leave your rabbits out in the garden after dusk, this is when the mosquito's come down to start feeding.
3. Use Lavender products to help deter flies and mosquito's.
4. Be very careful where you buy your hay and straw, it is not safe to be using this year's cut. A wild rabbit could of been siting in that hay the week previous. If your supplier does not know, don't buy it..... It is safer to use pre-treat products and hay from 2007-008. A safe range can be found on my website by clicking here.
5. Keep your rabbit up to date with it's flea and mite treatment, by using "Spot on" this also treats against thread worm . Click here for more info.
6. For people with two or more rabbits, the Easimec treatment is value for money


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks for the info hun.
im hearing of so many cases at mo, even vaccinated buns are falling down ill with myxi!! the strain seems to have strengthened and the myxi jab isnt helping at all this year!

my shed had an internal door which is covered in mesh netting to prevent anything getting in and i close the shed from about 6pm now.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ive also just read that the freeze dry process used for freeze dried grass kills off nearly all the mites etc, would a rabbit get fat being fed this instead of hay? My thought is yes?


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

That's great thanks Emzy! I've noticed so many mosquitos recently. Will hang some lavendar in the bunny room as I didn't relaise that helps.

I'm also allowing a giant spider to live in there (usually I freak out and get my OH to get rid of spiders) as the webs its making is catching lots of little flies and midges.

Will ask about the hay I get, I get it from a country store so am maybe better off switching hay.

-x-


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> ive also just read that the freeze dry process used for freeze dried grass kills off nearly all the mites etc, would a rabbit get fat being fed this instead of hay? My thought is yes?


as in readi grass? i dont think this put weight on rabbits as when i was trying to get my last litter upto size a friend told me this wont help at all it will just fill them up without fattening then up.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> That's great thanks Emzy! I've noticed so many mosquitos recently. Will hang some lavendar in the bunny room as I didn't relaise that helps.
> 
> I'm also allowing a giant spider to live in there (usually I freak out and get my OH to get rid of spiders) as the webs its making is catching lots of little flies and midges.
> 
> ...


my shed has lots of cobwebs but they have to be cleared often as they get dusty and dont catch anything and the spiders get lazy so makes them work to build new webs that are sticky.
another tip for helping


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hmmmm I am going to need to buy more hay soon and really dont know what to do, I'm putting flea treatment on Miffy at the mo for the next couple of months but thats still not going to kill the bugs before they eat her. 3 of my new neighbours have guinepigs so I might ask where they get there hay from.


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

Contact the local vet as they should be able to tell you if there is a high instance of it in the area.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

frags said:


> my shed has lots of cobwebs but they have to be cleared often as they get dusty and dont catch anything and the spiders get lazy so makes them work to build new webs that are sticky.
> another tip for helping


Ah that's a good tip! Definately want sticky webs! Thanks


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I have just had to have one of my rabbits put to sleep with myxi.
She was vaccinated and I keep mine indoors in runs with fly netting up.
I have every precaution in place to prevent it but still one of them caught it.
SOmetimes despite all efforts it still gets you and it is devastating.
This is the first time in many many years of keeping rabbits that I have had one catch myxi and to say I am devastated is an understatement.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

toddy said:


> I have just had to have one of my rabbits put to sleep with myxi.
> She was vaccinated and I keep mine indoors in runs with fly netting up.
> I have every precaution in place to prevent it but still one of them caught it.
> SOmetimes despite all efforts it still gets you and it is devastating.
> This is the first time in many many years of keeping rabbits that I have had one catch myxi and to say I am devastated is an understatement.


Oh Toddy im so sorry to hear that big hugs to you!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

toddy said:


> I have just had to have one of my rabbits put to sleep with myxi.
> She was vaccinated and I keep mine indoors in runs with fly netting up.
> I have every precaution in place to prevent it but still one of them caught it.
> SOmetimes despite all efforts it still gets you and it is devastating.
> This is the first time in many many years of keeping rabbits that I have had one catch myxi and to say I am devastated is an understatement.


Really sorry to hear that  I can't begin to imagine how devastated you must be, myxi has always been my worst fear. Sweet dreams to your lost rabbit, may they be running around happily over the rainbow

-x-


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh hun im so sorry to hear that, big massive hugs coming your way x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry to here that toddy  it is very worrying


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh no thats terrible. I'm sorry Toddy, big hugs.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I am looking to get some netting for the wendy house as I am starting to move house and Miffy and new partner will have to go outside . so whats the best netting to use? very fine net curtain stuff or the not as fine dress making stuff for puffy skirts etcs? make any sense? I dont wanna block loads of light out as Devons pretty dingy as it is. also I start work next week (finally!!!!) so I wont be home til half 5 ish, should i cover the run in netting too? 

so new house + job = second bunny  so excited will probably check out the rescue next Thurs on there late night opening


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I am looking to get some netting for the wendy house as I am starting to move house and Miffy and new partner will have to go outside . so whats the best netting to use? very fine net curtain stuff or the not as fine dress making stuff for puffy skirts etcs? make any sense? I dont wanna block loads of light out as Devons pretty dingy as it is. also I start work next week (finally!!!!) so I wont be home til half 5 ish, should i cover the run in netting too?
> 
> so new house + job = second bunny  so excited will probably check out the rescue next Thurs on there late night opening


Oh cool your in Devon wow... I feel like coming to visit you and getting some fresh clotted cream and scones and ice cream and visiting some nice scenic roads!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

mmmmmm scones


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i use the fly net you can buy for doors and windows as they come in big sizes but i am going to get the proper net curtain that you buy for windows thats just all white with no pattern as the knit seems closer together.
will be looking in charity shops for them


----------

